# Problema con los fusibles



## pablito_slotero (Abr 5, 2008)

Lo primero me presento, soy un aficionado a la competición con coches a escala y en nuestra afición se esta metiendo ultimamente mucha electronica, por esta razón me he hecho socio. Ademas me ha surgido ya un problema. La unica duda que tengo es si a un circuito electronico con un fusible de 2,5A se le cambia por un fusible de 3,5A, se quemaria la circuiteria del circuito electronico.
Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.
Pablo.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 5, 2008)

hola
Mientras tu circuito funcione correctamente no habra ningun problema, pero cuando este falle, no se si saltara el fusible o bien reventara el circuito


----------



## negrato (Abr 5, 2008)

el fusible es un elemento que te proteje el circuito de sobrecorriente, es decir si en el cto. se produce una falla y tu le as cambiado el fusible por uno superior no funcionara de nada la proteccion y se quemara el cto y si pones uno menor se estara activando a cada rato por el mismo consumo de corriente del cto.


----------



## pablito_slotero (Abr 6, 2008)

Lo primero muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Pero siguo con la duda, entonces si el motor electrico que utilizo tiene mas intensidad y el fusible es de 2,5A, se puede quemar el fusible con el tiempo?
Muchas gracias y un saludo.
Pablo.


----------



## news_js (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola!

Ya que estan hablando de fusibles y existen dos tipos: los rapidos y los lentos. Como saber si debemos aplicar un rapido u otro lento? Y al observar un fusible como sabemos si es de uno u otro tipo? Gracias.


----------



## negrato (Abr 9, 2008)

cuando uno escoje una proteccion, ya sea rapida o lenta lo hace sabiendo para que es, segun una curva de respuesta del fusible, osea para la aplicacion que tu deceas, nececitas una respuesta mas lenta del fusible porque en tu circuito existen picos de corriente en los cuales no debe activarce el fusible o en el cto no existen estas variaciones y si llega a producir una nececitas una respuesta rapida de la proteccion (fusible), para eso existen fusibles rapidos y lentos, segun tus calculos y como quieres que respondan frente a una variacion de corriente, vuelvo a repetir es todo un paso en el cual tienes que observar la curva de respuesta, como saber de que tipos son, vueno por ejemplo tipicamente el que es transparente de vidrio y se vee un filamento dentro de el, es un fusible de respuesta lenta, un fusible rapido es blanco, de ceramico y no se puede ver el filamento dentro de el...... so ejemplos de fusibles.... ojalas sirva


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2008)

Si el equipo lleva fusible es para protegerlo de sobrecorriente o cortocircuito. Si reemplazas el fusible de 2.5 por uno de 3.5, sigue funcionando para cortocircuito (corriente muy alta) pero no va a funcionar en todos los casos de sobrecarga (corriente un poco elevada).

Respecto a fusibles lentos y rapidos, sea el caso de un motor electrico, en el arranque tiene un pico de corriente que varia en tamaño y duracion segun el motor, si colocamos un fusible rapido, lo mas seguro es que se queme.


Saludos..


----------



## pablito_slotero (Abr 10, 2008)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Si el equipo lleva fusible es para protegerlo de sobrecorriente o cortocircuito. Si reemplazas el fusible de 2.5 por uno de 3.5, sigue funcionando para cortocircuito (corriente muy alta) pero no va a funcionar en todos los casos de sobrecarga (corriente un poco elevada).
> 
> Respecto a fusibles lentos y rapidos, sea el caso de un motor electrico, en el arranque tiene un pico de corriente que varia en tamaño y duracion segun el motor, si colocamos un fusible rapido, lo mas seguro es que se queme.
> 
> ...


Entonces que me recomendais que le ponga un fusible de acción rapida o lenta. Ahora mismo tengo a mi disposición uno de 3,5 de accion lenta y de 2,5 de acción rapida. Lo que me da miedo es que si al ponerle el de 3,5 los circuitos electronicos con el tiempo se pudieran quemar. 
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y un saludo.
Pablo.


----------

